# He really is a cake eater



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

He doesn't know that thru Google voice I can read his texts online. What it basically boils down to is he's replacing me with the OW (because he actually loves her) and is still getting it from other girls on the side. Texting her that he misses her and can't wait to see her again at the same time asking another girl in that area if they are gonna hook up at his hotel :lol: He's pulling the same sh*t on her that he did with me. Except that she doesn't give a damn either. She already has a husband. Looks like he finally got what he wanted...
TOTAL cake eating!


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

(((Craggy456)))

You already knew he was a cake eater, since he was unremorseful from the start. Now that you are going to divorce, continuing to monitor him serves little purpose and will only just continue to hurt you. Please stop monitoring for your own sake so that you can detach from him and start to heal.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> Please stop monitoring for your own sake so that you can detach from him and start to heal.


:iagree: You can't detach if you are still snooping. I know the temptation. Also, I can imagine how good it would feel to know the OM or OW is being cheated on also. However, for you (and I) to completely heal, we need to truly "let them go." That includes monitoring their activities.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Craggy--if only there was a way you could forward everything to OW #1 from OW#2. Hilarious!

Your husband is a piece of work. 

Just let this be further proof you are so much better off w/o him!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

While this hurts, it also solidifies your actions to divorce.

I believe in karma...he'll get his and you will be in a better place.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

We're meeting with a realtor on Friday so hopefully *crossing my fingers* that we can get this house sold by the time our divorce is final


----------



## 8yearscheating (Oct 14, 2010)

Explain how you can read texts through google voice!


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Jul 29, 2011)

that_girl said:


> While this hurts, it also solidifies your actions to divorce.
> 
> I believe in karma...he'll get his and you will be in a better place.


:iagree:


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

8yearscheating said:


> Explain how you can read texts through google voice!



I second that !!


~sammy


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

sammy3 said:


> I second that !!
> 
> 
> ~sammy


I"ll PM you later about it


----------

